# Does your sona have any secret ability/hidden power?



## KibaTheWolf (Jun 15, 2021)

well, its no surprise, or secret that Kiba can manipulate electric energy. but did you know, that when he sings, his vocals are so powerful and strong that it causes earthquakes? its not a joke about him being a bad singer, oh no, he is a great singer. so great in fact, that he can destroy entire cities with his song of destruction, "Zavodila" (i Wrote the lyrics n' stuff) and he wouldn't need a microphone! imagine if he was given a microphone..... oh boy. this ability was randomly granted by his 5th blessing, or milestone in his life. his powers are randomly granted, whether are electricity related or not. depending on how loud and hard he goes, it can go from the kind of earthquake that may knock a cup off the counter, to a full blown city destruction type earthquake. keep in mind, he can control this, and focus it in one direction, so he can literally sing at you with so much force that no matter how strong or big you are, you will be blown away. this ability has some weaknesses though, cause it has to scale until the breakdown where it starts to go into full effect. so this means he has to sing everything up to that point, and it doesn't become powerful till the BD. meaning, it will start off with a small shake to not alert his enemy, and then suddenly hit you with a truckload of force. if he has he inability to speak somehow, he cannot use his song of destruction. he has to sing all the way to the end for the full effect, but no one has ever made it to full affect. full effect could probably cause nearby tectonic plates to slightly move(i mean very very slightly) and so many lightning bolts will be falling by that time everything around him will be enveloped in energy.) but by the time he begins to sing, and somebody has survived this song or already heard it and managed to escape, they will be gone before he reaches the BD. so it has weaknesses. of course, he could go full power immediately if he were angry enough, but he doesn't like it when a fight ends instantly, he likes to test and toy with his opponents. oh and it would completely shred his vocal cords, because each verse sang is meant to prepare for the pain the BD puts on his body, if he can cause earthquakes, just imagine how loud and strongly he is singing. in fact, even kiba, who was trained to endure and not feel pain, cannot endure the pain after the second BD, and he has never sung past that point. although im sure if he made it to the very end, it may put his existence in danger, but im pretty sure it would cause the earth to slightly crack. the song is so loud and poweful, by the time he reaches verse 7 he can barely speak because of all the noise from the ground below him moving around, and the fact the he is bleeding profusely from the inside.so nearing the end, its probably so violent and strong he has already broken the sound barrier. here's the song without lyrics, since i wrote my own. each deep bass sound is Ruv's "voice" and kiba fits perfectly with this song. his voice is incredibly deep ,and totally love this instrumental, so enjoy it with me! warning: its catchy.


----------



## KibaTheWolf (Jun 15, 2021)

lenago has a similar ability, because he sings so terribly that people pass out on the spot!


----------



## Fcomega121 (Jun 15, 2021)

*dances to catchy music*

Yee!
My fursona is a phoenix hybrid actually and although it is obvious now that I'm an immortal reborning creature

my fursona is also a shapeshifter and gendershifter! (As my race on my imaginarium WIP I'm making)
That can change its own shape on almost at will, mainly by emotions

But only a few know that My eye colors change too! based on emotions! >:3


----------



## KibaTheWolf (Jun 15, 2021)

Fcomega121 said:


> *dances to catchy music*
> 
> Yee!
> My fursona is a phoenix hybrid actually and although it is obvious now that I'm an immortal reborning creature
> ...


heh, different parts of my body charge up and glow on their own, with certain emotions i feel. for example, if i am near one of the people i truly love with all my heart, and trust alot, my nose will begin to glow. my ears begin to glow if kiba is hor- ANYWAY yeah i think the music fits him. but again, its all up to him how strongly he decides to sing. i mean it does give him immense pain, after all.


----------



## PC Master Race (Jun 15, 2021)

I'mma just copy all this from a different thread...

Jin is a blacksmith/enchanter who uses gravity magic to remotely wield and manipulate melee weapons, which means he's safe from techniques that'd otherwise disarm or control him when weapons clash. Next is that his attack range can go pretty far away.
He can also throw down black holes and white holes, and can even overlap a black hole and white hole on one another, with the target in between. Damage is guaranteed to leave them pretty messed-up afterward, even if he doesn't intend for it to be fatal.
Or, another "favorite" way for him to really ruin someone's day, especially if he hates their guts, is by opening a wormhole inside their body, and another next to him, creating a one-way link from the latter to the former. Then he can mess them up from inside out.

He also has his "arcane tools", namely fire (sunlight, plasma, magma and lava), frost (moonlight and stellar wind) and lightning (starlight, nebula clouds and aurora waves) to reform and solidify pure magic energy into weapons. Or, he can "catch" that energy to enchant weapons instead. By that, he uses the fire to "melt" the energy, then the frost to harden it into a tangible, solid weapon, and finally the lightning to "charge" it up and "activate" its original power.
For example, you throw a fireball at him, he can reform it into a flaming sword and launch it right back at you, or use the fire to temporarily enchant his weapons with bonus fire damage.
It works with other types of magic too, not just elemental, and it works with even that of gods, angels, demons, etc.
And if the opponent does anything like charging up their power, he'd instead forcefully (and literally) reshape their energy into weapons to damage them from inside out.
May I remind you that those are *solid, tangible, physical* weapons. From inside the opponent's body, bursting out.

Extra stuffs, he can shapeshift between 4 forms.


Spoiler: default form : boar-scorpion














Spoiler: sky form : phoenix-peacock-griffin













Spoiler: land form : mammoth-minotaur













Spoiler: depths form : shark-orca-cobra


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jun 15, 2021)

Annabelle can interpret dreams with complete accuracy


----------

